# اريد المساعدة ضرووووري



## salwa (11 مايو 2006)

انا طالبة في السنة الرابعة عندي مشروع البكالريوس تجمع سكنى للاطفال المعاقين حركيا عبارة عن مجموعة فيلات 
handicaped children
ارجو المساعدة في امثلة مشابهة و الاعتبارات التصميمية للمعاقين
وكذلك اقتراحات لشكل presentation
شكرا


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

ممكن أساعدك في الpresentation
-تختاري تيمة للموضوع : حديقة حيوانات-مازر بورد-دوامات-فضاء-هدوء... أي تيمه، لكن لازم تكون مناسبة للمشروع( في حالتك أعتقد ممكن تختاري حاجه هاديه زي سماء أو حديقة خضراء)
مثلاً : مازر بورد
-تختاري اللون العام : أي لون ، و ممكن -لو الموضوع محتاج- أكتر من لون
و في الحاله دي هاختار الأخضر
- أحاول أكون من سمات التيمة اللي أنا مختاره و اللي يتناسب مع موضوع المشروع
- أفرش كل العناصر( بلانات، واجهات،....إلخ)
- أحاول أوجد تتابع بصري يتناسب مع التيمة المختارة ولا يؤثر على وضوح المشروع

حاولي أنك تطبقي اللي قلته على المشروع ده...و ابقي قوليلي لو عايزه أي استفسارات، بس ممكن أعرف جامعتك فين؟


----------



## مروان ابورويص (23 مايو 2006)

مشكور علي المشروع تستحق عليه درجة الامتياز يا عزيزى


----------



## RBF (23 مايو 2006)

أشكرك جداً مروان على الرد الرقيق


----------



## salwa (24 مايو 2006)

شكرا جداااااااااا على الرد
فعلا المشروع تستحق عليه درجة الامتياز


----------



## RBF (25 مايو 2006)

أشكركم جميعاً على ذوقكم، أرجو أن أكون وفقت في المساعده يا سلوى
و لو اي حد محتاج مساعده فى الإظهار ممكن يسألني...
هنا بعض أنواع الإظهار
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=121427#post121427


----------



## سامي الدعيس (25 مايو 2006)

يابووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## سامي الدعيس (25 مايو 2006)

لا بأس على العموم شكرا


----------



## rostom_designs (25 مايو 2006)

جميل هذا الاظهار


----------



## RBF (26 مايو 2006)

أشكرك عزيزي رستم


----------



## moha_arc (26 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عدنان المالح (27 مايو 2006)

ممكن المشروع :
1- يترسم بتونات الوان متدرجة ويتم حرق الخطوط علي نوع معين من الخشب يكاد يكون فاتح بدرجات بني متفاوتة حسب التقيل والخفيف .... والخشب دة يتجمع بطريقة مطرقعة .... المشكلة انة مكلف ؟..

2- في طريقة تانية وهي يتم تجميع المشروع علي مربعات 40×40 مثلاً بلونين مختلفين مثال اسود ونبيتي والخطوط كلها بيضاء او فضى و المربعات لازم تكون عددها يساعد علي التجميع بالنسبة للخامات مثلاً ناصبيان بالألوان المطلوبة وبعد ذلك شوية الوان في اجزاء متفرقة بحيث تعطي الانسجام بين اللونين والمشروع .

ياريت اكون أفدتك .. علي الاقل في طريقة التفكير ...


----------



## sherey007 (28 مايو 2006)

مشروعك دة جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## RBF (29 مايو 2006)

أشكرك جداً جداً يا شيري..... و ياريت نشوف أعمالك


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (2 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
واضح ان حضرتك ماشاء الله عليك بتعرف تشتغل فوتوشوب كويس وكمان عندك افكار مبتكرة وجديدة وحضرتك عرضت ان اى حد محتاج مساعدة فى الاظهار ممكن يبيعت لحضرتك فلو علا حضرتك معندكش مانع فانا محتاجة مساعدة وفكرة لاظهارمشروع تخرجي . انا منتظرة رد حضرتك سواء بالموافقة او الرفض وانا هابعت لحضرتك كل اللى تحبة عن المشروع


----------



## hozza (2 يونيو 2006)

مش فى واحد قبل كدة حاول يساعدك وبعت لك عرض كويس وانت ما ردتيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hozza (2 يونيو 2006)

اسف مش انت الموضوع مكانه غلط


----------



## RBF (2 يونيو 2006)

أوكي مي، أنا موافق،...


----------



## salwa (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا جمااعة جدا على اهتمامكم
وانا على فكرة جامعة اسكندرية


----------



## saif noor (2 يونيو 2006)

لدى كتاب بعنوان التصميم بلا عوائق دليل المعمارى لاعداد البيئة للمعاقين جسمانيا
الاستاذة الدكتورة : صفاء محمود


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (2 يونيو 2006)

المهندس (rbf ) 
اولا شكرا لموافقة حضرتك على مساعدتى ثانيا ياريت حضرتك تبعتلى ال***** بتاعك وانا هابعت لحضرتك صور المشروع وطبيعتة على ال***** بتاعك وانا هانتظر *****ك فى اقرب وقت *****ى هو :- Mozamoza_61*************
انا فى انتظار ***** حضرتك عشان اقدر تابعتلك كل شىء عن المشروع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (3 يونيو 2006)

*Handicapped design requirements with Pictures*

Here is the book for Handicapped design requirements with pictures
Make Du3'a for me.

http://www.huduser.org/publications/destech/fairhousing.html


----------



## salwa (3 يونيو 2006)

*thaaaaaaanx*

really thank u very much salaheddin.ramadan


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (3 يونيو 2006)

المهندس rbf
الولا بشكر حضرتك على اهتاماك بالرد على كل رسايلى ثانى حاجة للاسف مقدرتش افتح الرسالة الخاصة من حضرتك لان المشاركات بتاعتى فى الملتقى لسه مش تسمحلى انى اشوف الرسايل لو حضرتك تقدر تبعتلى على الميل يبقى كتر خيرك جدا هوه : (mozamoza_61(at 
hot


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (3 يونيو 2006)

*More Info*

You are very welcome

In USA we are using three publications that is needed for designing for handicapped

1. U.S. Department of Justice - American with Disabilities with Act
To get the the complete publication with pictures click here
http://www.ada.gov/stdspdf.htm

2. U.S. Department of Housing and Urban development - Fair Housing Act Design Manual
To get the the complete publication with pictures click here
http://www.huduser.org/publications/destech/fairhousing.html

3.International Code Council (ICC) - Approved by American National Standard (ANSI) - ICC/ANSI A117.1
Unfortunatly, this publication is not avilable on line for public, but if you think you need it I can email it to you

I hope this could be very helpful source for you and others in this field


----------



## salwa (11 يونيو 2006)

*thanx*

really thank u very much salaheddin.ramadan 
it was very helpull


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (11 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي على الروابط الجميلة دى


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (11 يونيو 2006)

على الرحب والسعة

الحقيقة هذا الموضوع يجب ان يكون موضوعا مفتوحا للنقاش لوحده لاهميته القصوى في التصاميم

اتمنى ان يتصدر له شخص نشيط في هذا المنتدى

فان مراعاة التصميم لاصحاب الاحتياجات الخاصة ـ في كل المشاريع ـ ضرورة تركز عليها كل وزارات ومؤسسات البناء في امريكا ، ولا اعلم كيف الامر في العالم العربي

ساذكر لكم هذه القصة لبيان اهمية الامر
فقد التقيت بشاب هنا في امريكا قد انهى دراسته الجامعية ولكنه لا يريد العودة لبلده فسالته عن السبب فذكر لي انه بسبب مرض في العظام لا يستطيع صعود الادراج وكل مكان في بلده فيه ادراج حتى لو اراد ان يشتري حليب من السوبرماركت فان عليه ان يهبط درجا او يصعداخر بينما كل مكان هنا فانه مصمم بحيث يلبي احتياجاته وقد لامني لعدم عودتي الى البلاد العربية لانقل خبراتي في هذا المجال ومن حينها وانا اشعر بالالم واحاول العودة لكن الله لم ييسر بعد

ولكن الان ومن خلال هذا الموقع لعلي ومن عنده خبرة ايضا في هذا المجال نحاول ان نسد هذه الثغرة على الامة

الى ان ييسر الله لنا بابا للعودة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الواقع أن ما اثرته أخينا صلاح هو أمر مؤلم ومحزن حقا (أقصد ما هو موجود في بعض بلادنا العربية ) ـ فمن الصعب بل من المستحيل ان يجد من لديه اعاقة سهولة في الحركة وحده ، ويستلزم وجود مرافق بل مرافقين احيانا لتسهيل حركته لقضاء بعض الاحتياجات الضرورية ، واذكر انني كنت في مهمة عمل في احدي المشروعات بأحد الدول الاوروبية الصغيرة وفي اثناء عملي تصفحت كتيب الاشتراطات التصميمية اللازمة للحصول علي الترخيص للمبني ، وكان الشيئ الملاحظ هو التركيز علي المعوقين وعمل اعتبار كامل لهم في التصميم والا لن يجاز المبني ولن يعمل ولن يري النور.....ويصل الامر الي وضع ذلك في الاعتبار في كل الاماكن- اكرر كل الاماكن - وليس مجرد دورات المياه والارصفة وخلافه فقط......
أما بالنسبة للدول العربية فانا استطيع ان اتكلم عن مصر فقط باعتبار ان معلوماتي بها أكثر من اي دولة عربية أخري فللاسف لم يجد المعوقين وسيلة سهلة للحركة حتي الآن ....الارصفة مرتفعة جدا ولايوجد منحدرات ذات ميول مناسبة ....ولاتوجد التسهيلات اللازمة.....وان كان هناك العديد من المحاولات الجادة بتخصيص اماكن محددة لانتظار المعوقين ....ووجود دورات مياه خاصة بهم ووجود منحدرات بالارصفة......الا ان الحالة العامة لا تناسب الاعداد الموجودة ولا تساعد علي سهولة حركتهم .....والله أعلم


----------



## moftax (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يزيدك*


----------



## روان ناصر (3 نوفمبر 2006)

طريقة الاظهار في كل المشارع رائعة لكن بحب انوه انه لا تطغى طريقة و الوان الاظهار على المشروع نفسه يعني الافضل يكون التركيز على اللوحت اكثر من اي شي تاني انا معكم انه الاظهار مهم بس ما يطغغى او يجذب النظر لاله بشكل انه يتعدى كونه اظهار للمشروع و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سويلم (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على العمل الجيد الذى اعطانى الايحاء الجيد على التصميم والابداع 
ارجو من الله ان يوفق كل المعمارين وانت ايضا
م/ أحمد سويلم


----------



## مها سويدان (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اكتر من رائع


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الباشمهندس / احمد حسني رضان

أولا آسف لانقطاعي عن المنتدى لفترة بسبب إنشغالي وكثرة أسفاري ومساهمتي في الأعمال التطوعية الدعوية في هذه البلاد عسى الله أن يهدنا ويهد بنا ويجعلنا هداة مهتدين.

بالنسبة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة - أرى أن هناك مسؤولية كبيرة جدا تقع على عاتقك وأنا وأمثالنا في العمل على تطوير أنظمة التصميم (في البلاد العربية) من ناحية ودفع أنظمة وقوانين الترخيص من ناحية أخرى لتبني إحتياجيات ذوي الحاجات الخاصة.

فأتمنى لو أنشأت جمعيات معمارية (أو الموجودة أصلا) لتقوم بتبني هذه الفكرة وعمل (مثلا) شهر توعية (خاص بالمهندسين) للفت الانتباه إلى هذه القضية، يتم من خلالها تسليط الضوء على المشاكل والحلول المقترحة.

وأنا متأكد أن هناك أفكار كثيرة وبنـّاءة للنهوض بهذا المشروع فأين أصحاب الهمم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مازن هندي (12 فبراير 2007)

يجب ان نصنع حلول جديد بانفسنا


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله رائع


----------



## اسلام عباس (19 أبريل 2007)

جميل ...........بالتوفيق و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## اسلام عباس (19 أبريل 2007)

بالتوفيق و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات الجميلة ................... و المشروع الرائع 
مع التحية


----------



## معماريه مبتدئه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع وياريت انشوف اظهار اكثر..


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*3D Life Maquette*

3D Life Maquette 
مركز ثري دي لايف 
للمجسمات
نتشرف ان نعلن لكم عن
استعدادنا لتنفيذ المجسمات
للطلبه والمكاتب والشركات
باقل التكاليف واجود الخامات وادق طرق التنفيذ
esdlive
@
hotmail & yahoo
0020109494489
مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق


----------



## hanine41 (5 مارس 2009)

ممكن اعرف عن طريق اضهار اللوحات


----------



## justmoon (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم .. 
بس لووضعت مناظير من اعلى توضح المباني المحيطه كان افضل ..
والالوان قويه لو اهدئ كان افضل ..


----------



## eng jessy (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

من فضلك اعرض الكتاب الخاص بالدكتورة صفاء عيسي علي الموقع لو تكرمت اذا كان هناك نسخة 
soft copy

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ملك ملك (19 مارس 2011)

س ع هل هذه البانوراما معمول بالفوتوشوب ؟ ارجو الرد مشكورا


----------

